# AMR Southern New Mexico



## RocketMedic (Jul 20, 2011)

Does anyone have any information on AMR Southern New Mexico's pay rates or schedule? I'm a part-time paramedic (very part-time due to the Army), and I'm looking at trying to get a job at AMR Las Cruces or Alamagordo. Any information is welcome.

I'm looking to make whatever y'all make and to work a few 12-hour shifts a month. 

Thanks!
-Robert


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 20, 2011)

I'll ask around. I've got a friend that's an officer as LCFD and she might be able to tell me at least for Dona Ana


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 20, 2011)

Their pay absolutely sucks! They offered me a whooping $14/hr. Needless to say, I politely declined.

The services in El Paso will offer more. Check with UMS at WBAMC, they pay decent and it's an easy gig. Also, Omniflight is VERY short staffed at El Paso International. They have both rotor and fixed wing opportunities available. Pay is o.k., its a great resume builder, and it's a fun job. The fixed wing side flies on one of the best platforms available and the rotors are dedicated to Ft. Bliss. PM me if you want to know more, but honestly I wouldnt waste my time with AMR if your looking for some part time shifts that will actually put some money in your pocket.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm not sure I have the certs or experience for Omniflight, and to be honest, I'm not looking for pay. I'm looking for experience more.

How friendly is AMR to extreme part time?


----------



## RealMedic (Jul 27, 2011)

*AMR in Southern NM*

AMR in Southern NM pays about 12.50 hr in Alamogordo and not sure in Las Cruces. The ops in LC are better ran than Alamogordo. Alamogordo AMR is not supported well from LC and the supervisors in Alamogordo have no formal supervisor training and it's a very clicky bunch. Also they staff primary 911 units with basic EMT's and you will do many late night near end of shift out of town transports. The area is very pretty and there are some decent folk. The local ER at Champion is, well, a level 3/4 and they turf alot of stuff out of town, at all hours which AMR totes. Omni flight pays new Paramedic's about 14.50 hr. Not very comensurate with the level of responsibility/liability they expect you to assume. They have some very good experienced flight medics though.
Hope this helps.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 24, 2011)

Still very interested...my current employment simply has too low a volume for me to get practice. I've got a year left in the Army and I need to buff my resume, so I think AMR's my best bet, or possibly Sierra Vista Hospital at Truth or Consequences. Any input on either of these jobs?


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2011)

off topic, but I love this towns name

Truth or Consequences


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 25, 2011)

Fish said:


> off topic, but I love this towns name
> 
> Truth or Consequences



I actually lived there as a kid, Dad used to work for a company called Mednet (like 1994/5). It's a pretty nice little place.

The unspoken thing is that these jobs _should_ have full-time potential if I can't find a better gig elsewhere once I'm out.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 25, 2016)

How time flies...five years later, I'm looking a little at moving back.


----------

